
Why are Japanese macaques humping deer? - davesailer
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-friday-edition-1.4450532/they-have-a-monkey-on-their-back-and-they-seem-to-like-it-why-are-japanese-macaques-humping-deer-1.4451096
======
mc32
It seems like it's somewhat symbiotic in that the adolescent macaques derive
sexual pleasure/"practice" from the interaction while the deer have parasites
cleaned off them.

Also, as they mentioned, it will be interesting if this behavior persists and
becomes integrated into their culture or will be forgotten.

On a side note, do the researchers seem to share an uncomfortable photo there,
or is that just my misinterpretation?

~~~
whatshisface
> _the researchers seem to share an uncomfortable photo_

It seems like they're sweaty and exhausted, presumably from hard work in an
unfamiliarly hot climate.

~~~
ACow_Adonis
As an Aussie, thats what you call a "european in a tropical environment" pose.

The other variant of it usually involves flaking skin on newly formed tans and
sunburn so bad its started to go almost purple.

But the root cause is essentially the same.

Plus, they're researchers guys, what do you think scientists in the field
actually look like :P

------
generalizethis
So deer are nature's equivalent of an off-balance washing machine?

------
deftturtle
Oh deer, macaque.

